# صلي من  قلبك



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2010)

ربى و إلهى يسوع المسيح اشكرك يا أبى الحنون لأن حبك بلا حدود؛ من فضلك بارك حياتى و املاها بسلامك و نعمتك انت تعرف إشتياقى ان اكون لك طول العمر و ان التحق بك فى السماء استمتع بدفء حضنك يا حنون.

هل تسمع صوت نداء قلبى الذى يصرخ لك ليل نهار انتشلنى من ضياعى و طهر قلبى من أى محبة غريبة عشان أحبك أنت فقط و لا حد يشاركك هذا الحب.

انت وحدك يا يسوع الذى يستحق هذا الحب:

 من سواك مات من أجلى؟؟

من سواك ذاق الذل و الهوان من أجلى؟

من سواك أحبنى إلى المنتهى؟؟

من سواك أحبنى و انا فى ذلى و هوانى؟

من سواك رفعنى من مجد إلى مجد؟؟

من سواك قبلنى بعيوبى و ضعفاتى و سقطاتى؟

فكل المشاعر لبنى البشر متغيرة و مشروطة إلا حبك أنت يا مصدر المحبة و الحنان.

ألهى أسجد أمامك و أعلن أنى مش محتاج لحد غيرك انت الذى تشبع قلبى و انت الذى تسدد إحتياجى حسب غناك فى المجد.

أنت الذى قلت من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجا فلا اخرج من محضرك فارغ أبدا بل مملوء بسلام و تعزية لا يعطيها لى إلا إله الرأفة و أبو كل تعزية.

انت الذى مخازنك مملوءة و لا تنضب أبدا.

انت الذى مراحمك واسعة و ليس لها حدود.

انت الذى تشبع بالخير عمرى فيتجدد مثل النسر شبابى.

يا من فديتنى بالدم الغالى ده دليل انى غالى عليك و مهما جرى انا هأفضل غالى.

مهما إبليس أقنعنى انه أصبحت رخيص بسبب خطاياى و ضعفى لكن تظل أنت مصدر قوتى و فرحى و غناى لأنى كلما أنظر إلى الصليب أرى الحب الثمين و النصرة القوية.

يا من غلبت أعطنى أن أغلب.

يا من أحببت أعطنى أن أحب حتى أعدائى.

يا من ضحيت من أجلى و تنازلت عن مجدك أعطنى أن اتنازل عن مجدى الزائف.

يا من طلبت المغفرة لمن صلبوك علمنى أن أحتمل و أسامح.

أثق يا إلهى أنك تحب أولادك و تعطف عليهم و تحوط عليهم بجناحى رعايتك و حفظك لذلك أطلب فى اسمك القدوس أن تباركنا كلنا و تطهرنا و تستجيب لسؤل قلوبنا و هو التمسك بك و بجد يا رب لن نطلقك إن لم تباركنا.



لا تجعلنا متسرعين فى صلواتنا بل صبورين حتى ننال البركة منك و نشبع بحنانك و لانشبع من الإتكاء فى حضنك لأن هذا إمتياز لنا أن نكون ابناء ملك الملوك.

لك كل المجد و الكرامة من الأن و إلى الأبد أمين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 مايو 2010)

*امين*
*ميرسي نيتا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 مايو 2010)

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك نيتا​*


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *ميرسي نيتا*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 


اشكرك حبيبتي روكا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك نيتا *​


 


اشكرك اختي 
راجعه ليسوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (2 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكراااااااا على الصلاة*
> 
> ...


 


اشكرك اخي كليمو
للمشاركه الطيبه


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يونيو 2010)

> ربى و إلهى يسوع المسيح اشكرك يا أبى الحنون لأن حبك بلا حدود؛ من فضلك بارك حياتى و املاها بسلامك و نعمتك انت تعرف إشتياقى ان اكون لك طول العمر و ان التحق بك فى السماء استمتع بدفء حضنك يا حنون.


 


امين


شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
بركة المسيح لتحميكي

مودتي​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا للصلاة الطيبة
> ...




اشكرك بنوته ياعسله
ربنا يخليكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 يونيو 2010)

املاء قلبى بحبك كما احببتنى


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> هل تسمع صوت نداء قلبى الذى يصرخ لك ليل نهار انتشلنى من ضياعى و طهر قلبى من أى محبة غريبة عشان أحبك أنت فقط و لا حد يشاركك هذا الحب.
> 
> انت وحدك يا يسوع الذى يستحق هذا الحب:
> 
> ...


*اختي netta...*
*ميرسي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*
*اجل يا رب من سواك احبني وانا في ذلي وهواني؟؟؟*
*اجل يا رب من سواك تنازل ليرفعني؟؟؟*
*اجل يا رب سامحني وساعدني ان لا اخطيء وان لا اكون في حبيبي اناني...*
*الرب يبارك حياتكم...*


----------

